

Cli Twi - dead simple Twitter client - honza
http://github.com/honza/clitwi

======
muppetman
Another great Twitter cli client, if cli is your thing, is TTYtter.

<http://www.floodgap.com/software/ttytter/>

Don't mean to detract from the original post, I just find ttytter to be a
great client (and it's a single perl file)

------
makuro
I like the project; I don't know how I feel about the name.

~~~
honza
I know. I'm not very creative when it comes to naming my projects. Sorry.
Suggestions?

~~~
pak
I'd suggest twicli or twic over cli-twi; it keeps the same spirit but is
pronounceable without sounding/looking like something else. You have what I
might call a "hyphen problem", e.g., experts-exchange.

~~~
bradendouglass
Definitely the first thing I thought when I read the name in Github. "Woah!
Really? Oh, now I see it"

